# British Ships, British Crews



## stephenlawrence61 (Jul 9, 2007)

Do you know of British Shipping Lines still Employing Brtiish Crews (Ratings).


Regards

Stephen Lawence


----------



## Pat Thompson (Jan 25, 2006)

Greetings,

The Royal Fleet Auxiliary.


----------



## shipshifter (Mar 7, 2008)

Not many UK companies or foreign companies with ships under UK Flag employ UK Ratings . The only way they will employ UK Ratings is if they are fully certified AB/Crane operators with Sparrows Crane certs. and they are mostly employed Foreign Flag. I hope this is a help to your question.


----------



## Trader (Jul 1, 2005)

P&O and DFDS ferries in Dover.

Alec.


----------



## G0SLP (Sep 4, 2007)

N E R C & B A S
(Ignore the spaces between letters!)


----------



## Robert Hilton (Feb 13, 2011)

Mersey ferry. Some wind farm vessels, I think.


----------



## artysan (Mar 13, 2008)

Eon Power Company mv Lord Hinton managers Lothian Shipping only one of three now left


----------



## brian3 (Jan 25, 2010)

my mate sandy c has a few wee ships (scot line)


----------



## Ray Mac (Sep 22, 2007)

RFA - PNF - British Antartic - Fisheries Protection - Offshore Supply Ships - Standby Ships - Ferries.

Ray


----------



## Scottish_Rover (Jun 1, 2010)

Not forgetting Foreland Shipping on MoD work too...


----------



## david freeman (Jan 26, 2006)

stephenlawrence61 said:


> Do you know of British Shipping Lines still Employing Brtiish Crews (Ratings).
> 
> 
> Regards
> ...


what was that love call in the canal as convoys passed each other ' any geordies aboard? back came that response White crew only' so I ask you what is a British Crew? or a pool crew? We all sailed under the red duster, so what has changed? The money??? I suspect.


----------



## Ray Mac (Sep 22, 2007)

david freeman said:


> what was that love call in the canal as convoys passed each other ' any geordies aboard? back came that response White crew only' so I ask you what is a British Crew? or a pool crew? We all sailed under the red duster, so what has changed? The money??? I suspect.


Those days are long gone(Night) just memories now(Pint)

Ray


----------

